# Extreme Elbow pain!! HELP!!



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

So today I was at the park practicing some rails, so then I decided to try a front side rail slide on the the skinny'er rail instead of the box which is moronic... But anyways I fell directly on the rail with my elbow, and it hurt so badly that I felt sick to my stomach, so I sat down for a while and decided I should goto the lodge to look at it.. As I was trying to make it the rest of the way down my vision was blacking out I could hardly stay awake because of the pain. So I just sat back down and took my helmet off, finally I felt like I could make it the rest of the way. So I got in and my elbow was bleeding thru my shirt, and my elbow has a huge bump on it. So I went to the medical center, they looked at it and since I could somewhat bend it they don't think it was broken but I rather bruised the bone. Has this ever happen to anyone before or something similar... or does anyone think they know whats wrong with my elbow. I should take a picture and post it but it hurts so bad to bend I don't want to take my shirt off again..and its wrapped with cotton stuff.. I have no insurance...lol so I really hope its just badly bruised or something..

Right now it feels fine as long as I don't bend it at all, and its still swollen...


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

ive bruised my calf so bad i was on crutches for a week. playin hockey i slid into the boards with my right skate behind my left calf and slammed legs first while on a breakaway.i hate to be a downer but seeing as your in michigan and we only got a few weeks left...your park season is pretty much over, the pain of falling back onto it owuld be excruciating. you could probably still ride if your a good rider but i wouldnt risk the park until its healed


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, if u can bend it, it's most likely severly bruised. I know the feeling, it sucks. Just keep your arm straight and try not to use it to much and u should be better in a few weeks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

Yea, its sucks but I will see how it feels in the next few days I want to get back out bad I can handle going up and down easily enough just kinda boring.. I guess I can always just work more on buttering and stuff, less risky things.. Did you think something was broken at first the pain was soo bad?

btw this is me (Brandon) snowboarding...
YouTube - First time Snowboarding WATCH!

was gonna get more footage today but I hurt my elbow on like the fifth run, any constructive criticism would be appreciated 

I'm not very good this was my first year snowboarding but so far what you think? I am tempted to rip this bandage off and take a picture of my elbow but idk hurts soo bad to move


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah at first I thought it was broken because it was so swollen that I couldn't bend it. As for your video, damn thats really good for your first year. You're defenitly better than alot of people that have only been riding for a year. I know u don't have insurance, but if the pain or swelling doesn't go away in a week or so, I would suggest seeing a doctor and maybe getting x-rays because breaking an elbow is a very serious thing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

Yea I agree with that but thats my last option... I can't even imagine that bill without insurance with how out of wack our health care system is..

Thx for saying it wasnt bad I feel like I suck when I see these kids pulling off 720s and corks in front of me
Hey jmacphee9 were you snowboard at I either goto Holly or Pine knob


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

I slid off an icy ramp and did a butt plant on a patch of ice a few weeks ago and I think I bruised my tailbone. It sux, the pain still hasn't completely gone away but it is feeling better. 
Bone bruises take some time to heal, but you should be good to get back on a snowboard before too long.... unless it's broken.
Since you don't have insurance, I would try to live with it for a couple days. If it gets too painful I'd bite the bullet and get an xray. Just my $.02


----------



## Airbourne (Aug 25, 2008)

I know how you feel man, I once got jumped in a park late at night and had my elbow smashed by a crowbar. I was pretty drunk at that point so it didn't hurt that bad haha. Putting on and taking off shirts and stuff is a bitch when you can hardly bend your elbow.
Pretty much like everyone else is saying, just give it some time and it should heal up just fine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

Airbourne said:


> I know how you feel man, I once got jumped in a park late at night and had my elbow smashed by a crowbar. I was pretty drunk at that point so it didn't hurt that bad haha. Putting on and taking off shirts and stuff is a bitch when you can hardly bend your elbow.
> Pretty much like everyone else is saying, just give it some time and it should heal up just fine.


what mountain was this at? and why the fuck u get jumped?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

I bruised my ribs 3 weeks ago trying to boardslide a fallen tree. Last week I forgot to move my phone from the outside-chest pocket on my jacket. I caught an edge hard while buttering and now I can barely breathe. If I sneeze it feels like I am about to black out.


Let the injury heal, and avoid reinjuring the same spot...


----------



## Airbourne (Aug 25, 2008)

MadRopes said:


> what mountain was this at? and why the fuck u get jumped?


It wasn't at a mountain, read the post again.  It happened at a park. I honestly don't know why I got jumped... there were 3 guys that just came up to me and my buddies, one cracked me in the elbow with the crowbar. My friends ran, got chased down and beaten with the aforementioned crowbar (one to the head) and had their wallets and phones stolen. 

Those same guys had apparently cut another persons head wide open with a machete a week prior. Never found out if the police caught them or not.

The funny part was we were talking to the cops and still had our 26's with us and they didn't care because of what happened. I ended up getting a ride home in a squad car. And let me tell ya, there ain't much room in those things. I'm 6'2", virtually no leg room. :laugh:


----------



## dave1billion (Dec 29, 2008)

Are you applying ice to it? I've bruised my elbow pretty badly before too. You probably got info from the doctor but below is some advice from a website.

------------------------------------------------------------------

"Treatment of Pulled Muscle, Bruised Muscle or Bruised Bone:
Apply an ice bag or massage the area with ice for 20 minutes per hour. Repeat for 4 consecutive hours. After 48 hours, use local heat for 10 minutes 3 times per day to help reabsorb the blood. 
Give acetaminophen (e.g. Tylenol) or ibuprofen 4 times per day for pain. Continue for at least 48 hours. 
Rest the injured part as much as possible for 48 hours. "

-----------------------------------------------------------

and:

"Expected Course: Pain and swelling usually peak on day 2 or 3. Swelling is usually gone by 7 days. Pain may take 2 weeks to completely resolve"

You may be past the applying ice stage but if you can spring for a heating pad it will help with both the pain and healing. Unfortunately, the 2 weeks eats up a significant portion of the remainder of the season.

And you might want to consider some elbow pads for a while. I have 2 sets of elbow pads, snowboard and skateboard pads. The snowboard pads are all padding while the skateboard pads have a hard cap on them (concrete, at least most of the time being harder than snow, but not so much for rails). I'd use my hard pads if I had your injury. It would still hurt like hell but should reduce the chance of rebruising the bone. Skateboard pads are cheaper too.

I usually can't offer much advice here since I've only been snowboarding 2 trips a year for the last few years. But at 48 I have a lot of knowledge about pain and bruising and body failure in general


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

NooBoarder said:


> Yea I agree with that but thats my last option... I can't even imagine that bill without insurance with how out of wack our health care system is..
> 
> Thx for saying it wasnt bad I feel like I suck when I see these kids pulling off 720s and corks in front of me
> Hey jmacphee9 were you snowboard at I either goto Holly or Pine knob


i mainly go to alpine because they have the best park as of late, holly is ok too, i went there my last few times to try out my new board..


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

*Pics*

Took off my bandage this morning the swelling went down a bit, and I think thats why I can bend my arm a little bit now...

Thx for all the advice and experiences made me worry less


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

Airbourne said:


> It wasn't at a mountain, read the post again.  It happened at a park. I honestly don't know why I got jumped... there were 3 guys that just came up to me and my buddies, one cracked me in the elbow with the crowbar. My friends ran, got chased down and beaten with the aforementioned crowbar (one to the head) and had their wallets and phones stolen.
> 
> Those same guys had apparently cut another persons head wide open with a machete a week prior. Never found out if the police caught them or not.
> 
> The funny part was we were talking to the cops and still had our 26's with us and they didn't care because of what happened. I ended up getting a ride home in a squad car. And let me tell ya, there ain't much room in those things. I'm 6'2", virtually no leg room. :laugh:


oh lol my bad by park i thought you meant terrain park...

Anyways, vancouver/greater vancouver is so fucked when it comes to violent crimes.


----------



## Airbourne (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh haha....makes sense I guess. But, boy would it be random to have a crowbar on a mountain. Maybe the parking lot, maybe. But on the mountain would be something, haha.


----------

